# SKILL - SPECIAL FORCE 2 - Unspielbar?



## Beo1 (23. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele seit ca. zwei Jahren SKILL - SPECIAL FORCE 2 und bin wie der Titel schon zeigt immer unzufriedener. Anfangs waren es die Hacker, nun sind es die Laggs und Ping-Probleme UND die Hacker.
Für mich ist das Spiel aktuell nicht mehr spielbar... man wird hinter Mauern getroffen und schießt selbst mehrfach auf den Gegner (mit Treffermeldung!) ohne Erfolg!
Zudem sind die Betreiber nicht in der Lage alte Accounts mit den neuen auf Steam zu verbinden - alles in allem ist einfach nur noch frustrierend!
Ich habe leider vor wenigen Monaten in einen VIP-Account investiert - das Geld ist jetzt weg. Einen Shooter mit solchen Problemen kann man NICHT mehr vernünftig spielen...

Aktuell rate ich von einem Kauf von In-Game-Cash absolut ab.

Hat jemand von euch Ähnliches erlebt? Wisst ihr wie es mit SKILL weitergehen soll?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2015)

Ich kenn das Spiel nicht mal - hast du nen Link? Wurde es denn mal getestet und an sich für "gut" befunden? Bei Steam sind die Meinungen "ausgeglichen" S.K.I.L.L. - Special Force 2 on Steam


----------



## Beo1 (23. September 2015)

Das ist der Link: Home - S.K.I.L.L. - Special Force 2
Auf Steam ist es erst seit Kurzem. In den Foren schreiben einige von denselben Problemen... ich kann nur meine persönliche Erfahrung beschreiben. Angeblich gibts die Probleme mit den Pings und den Hackern schon seit 2013 mehr oder weniger stark. Seit dem haben es die Betreiben scheinbar nicht wirklich verbessern können.


----------

